# 2G GSM SIM Card on Laptop or USB Dongle



## karthikmlore (May 19, 2012)

Ok. so this is my first post on digit forum...!  Well, i've got multiple questions related to the same thing..

I'm planning to buy a laptop at around 38k in mid July (preferably Acer or Toshiba). The thing is, I don't want to pay too much for just surfing the internet. Using 2G internet by connecting my Nokia is what i'm doing right now. But it takes a lot of battery power and all those wiring or bluetooth thing is a bit nuisance.

I know that some of the dell systems come with a slot for inserting SIM card (usually placed in the battery compartment). So my questions are:

1) What is the term used to search for laptop with this slot..? I've come across WWAN but i'm not sure if it is the right term.

2) Just assume i'm using Airtel 2G GSM and i recharge Rs.98 monthly to get 2GB of data. Can I insert this SIM card into that slot and use internet on my laptop.? Will it work.?

3) Now if I don't get a laptop with that slot, is there any USB dongle that can house this 2G GSM SIM card (which i use on my mobile) and allow me to use the internet..? (please provide link to product homepage)

4) Will the mobile operators allow this..? I mean using a normal mobile SIM card on a internet access device (no call, no texts, just internet)


----------



## Sujeet (May 19, 2012)

Dont bother about 3G/2G Sim Slot on Laptop.
They are not worth it mainly because Sim Slot is not available on all the Laptop Models and There use in Linux Distro is none.(Unless the manufacturer Provides Linux Drivers and AFAIK most of such notebook lack Linux Support for SIM Slot).

Use a 3G/2G USB Dongle.

3G/2G

Huawei E303C | Datacard | Flipkart.com

Or 
2G Only
Micromax 310G | Datacard | Flipkart.com


----------



## karthikmlore (May 19, 2012)

So can i use my ordinary mobile sim card on those data cards or should i purchase some specialized sim from the operator..?


----------



## aroraanant (May 21, 2012)

Don't even think of using the Sim in that sim slots in the laptop.
Better get a Micromax modem and insert the sim in that and then use it.
I myself do the same.


----------



## Sujeet (May 21, 2012)

karthikmlore said:


> So can i use my ordinary mobile sim card on those data cards or should i purchase some specialized sim from the operator..?





Any Ordinary SIM with Data Pack activated(2g/3g) will work fine.


----------



## aroraanant (May 22, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Any Ordinary SIM with Data Pack activated(2g/3g) will work fine.



Bro you are asking or tell???
Sorry but I didn't understood.


----------



## Sujeet (May 22, 2012)

^^
Telling.Sorry Quoted the wrong post.
Updated.


----------

